# Curado 50e



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

What is your take on the Curado 50e serious vs other more recent Curados. I have two that I upgraded from the 200e7. Now they have another model of Curados. How do the 50e's rank?

Thanks


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

rodriga said:


> What is your take on the Curado 50e serious vs other more recent Curados. I have two that I upgraded from the 200e7. Now they have another model of Curados. How do the 50e's rank?
> 
> Thanks


I like em! Light weight, smooth, like the body.. You're not going to get the line capacity of a 200E due to spool size. But an all around good reel in that size category...Dip


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have 2 50e7's and love them. Been using them for over a year now with no problems.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

The 50e is a nice little reel! I have been using mine for about 8 months and love it.


----------



## Fishing4Life (Jan 4, 2012)

rodriga,
Curado 50E and 200E7 are two different reels (not in the same category for comparison).
I own and use both.
Curado 200E7: heavier, bigger spool, faster gear ratio (7 : 1)
Curado 50E: lighter, smaller spool, slower gear ratio (6.4 : 1)
For wading, fliping&pitching, I love to use Curado 50E with a 6' rod
The good comparison is Curado 50E vs new Chronarch 50E. My take is still on the Curado.

rjc1982,
I don't think Curado has a 50E7 (at least I have heard or seen one).


----------



## rodriga (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for input. I bought the 50's and sold my 200E7's because of their small size and lightness. Yesterday I pu a Calcutta 200GT that I will use when near jetties. Smooth and silky! Awesome looking too. I'll be hating it when I put the first scratch on it!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

rodriga said:


> Thanks for input. I bought the 50's and sold my 200E7's because of their small size and lightness. Yesterday I pu a Calcutta 200GT that I will use when near jetties. Smooth and silky! Awesome looking too. I'll be hating it when I put the first scratch on it!


get a cover for it bro i did and it works tight lines sir.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love my curado 50e, doubt any regular trout or red will spool it...maybe a good jack at the end of a cast though. Very powerful, smooth an light reel. 


-mac-


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Fishing4Life said:


> rjc1982,
> I don't think Curado has a 50E7 (at least I have heard or seen one).


I stand corrected, thanks for catching yet another "senior moment" on my part!:spineyes:
My reels are in fact 200e7's.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

high quality reel for a 100 bucks. no better value except for the mettle at 25 bucks.


----------

